# Argentina Primera Division Clausura 20-23 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 16, 2013)

Closes  1 X 2  
20 Apr 01:10 Velez Sarsfield - Newell's Old Boys 2.40 3.00 3.10 +70  
20 Apr 03:30 Racing Club - Colon Santa Fe 2.15 3.10 3.50 +59  
21 Apr 00:10 CA All Boys - San Martin de San Juan 2.10 3.10 3.60 +71  
21 Apr 02:15 Quilmes AC - Estudiantes de La Plata 2.40 3.00 3.10 +70  
21 Apr 20:15 Arsenal de Sarandi - CA San Lorenzo 2.25 3.00 3.35 +71  
21 Apr 22:10 Atletico de Rafaela - CA Independiente 2.35 3.00 3.15 +71  
22 Apr 00:10 Boca Juniors - CA Belgrano 2.30 3.00 3.25 +71  
22 Apr 02:15 Godoy Cruz - River Plate 2.65 3.10 2.65 +67  
22 Apr 22:00 Union de Santa Fe - Atletico Lanus 3.80 3.10 2.05 +71  
23 Apr 02:30 CA Tigre - Argentinos Jrs 2.20 3.05 3.40 +71


----------

